# Hull Cleaning Tip.......



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*First*.... go to Family Dollar or "General and Pick up a bottle of "The Works" bathroom cleaner. 

*Second*..... Wet your boat one side at the time and squirt some of "The Works" on a sponge and lightly apply to wet side of your boat. 

*Third*..... Spray the side of your boat with water to wash off. 

Most Hull Cleaners are not cheap...but the bottle of "The Works" I bought was $1.00. 


The two pictures below were taken in a time span of 10 minutes. The boat had floated in a fresh water lake for several years and and tannin stain all the way around it........ 




and No I am not affiliated, representative or work for the company that owns the product or brand.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Works great! Been using the works for years to clean waterline. Beats the heck outta the 20-30$ bottle of on/off


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Works awesome but make sure you keep it off your trailer or anything metal!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

You can also use works cleaner to make a small bomb...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have also heard great things about that product being cheap and very good at stain removal. 
Will be purchasing some this weekend as I clean for the fall season boat down time


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Careful with the works it is super heavy with muratic acid.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

southern yakker said:


> You can also use works cleaner to make a small bomb...



Little balls of aluminum foil and a two liter bottle and a splash of the works. Screw the cap on tight and run away.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Some of the boat shops use this stuff for cleaning hulls. It was recommended by someone that works for one of the boat shops last year when I wanted to know what to use to clean my boat. Believe me, my boat was nasty dirty. Was very surprised at how easy and quick that stuff cleaned it up.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Pretty good at removing rust stains from the deck of the boat as well.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Works awesome but make sure you keep it off your trailer or anything metal!




Rinsing off is a definite must. Great point.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Great Tip, thanks


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

OLDBOB said:


> Great Tip, thanks




Your Welcome. It sure has saved me some Elbow Grease over the years. 

If you have some rust stains...The Works will remove the stain but I don't think The Works is as fast to remove Rust Stains as _*"Bar Keepers Friend Powder"*_ does. 

Those two products will cover most the cleaning chores any boat can need.....



.


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

You will also want to wash your boat afterwards and use your wax of choice because this stuff strips off any wax as well as the stains.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Garbo... now I can quit buying that 10 dollar+ bottle of hull cleaner from Wal mart.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Bar Keepers Friend recently came out with a liquid paste version as well. It is much easier to use than the powder.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Bar Keepers Friend recently came out with a liquid paste version as well. It is much easier to use than the powder.




Funny You should bring that up. If you look in the Second Picture just above the Gunnel ... There sits the first bottle of BarKeepers Liquid I have ever seen....and I bought it. 

It does work well too. 

.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Wink Rust Stain Remover works better that Bar Keepers on some stains.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> Little balls of aluminum foil and a two liter bottle and a splash of the works. Screw the cap on tight and run away.


:thumbdown: do not try this at home folks !!!!!!!!!
I have a very good friend that is now a convicted felon and on a terrorist watch list for making these for his 2 sons to watch explode !
I call him the uni bomber now lol


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*A felon for making one of those aforemention?*

Most of the military guys I know would be a felon now and on the watch list. They used MRE heaters for there experiment. There are numerous products that will yield the same result.

I suppose I should be on the list as I used to put peanuts in my RC to watch them fiz up. I didn't close the lid though! They were glass bottles back then.

Sorry to hear your friend got labeled as a felon for that. I hope there is more to the story than that.

Happy holidays!

Bob


----------

